
Ask HN: Analytics for Google Spreadsheets? - iamarsibragimov
Hey HN!<p>Looking for analytics tools&#x2F;scripts for Google Spreadsheets. I want to know how many people view the table and retention of ppl who has access to the private table.<p>Any suggestions?
======
iamarsibragimov
Anyone? :)

